# Home Made Neck Sweat?



## Blackwater Farm (Dec 28, 2010)

My mare is in desperate need of neck sweating! Our first show will be in March and she has some serious crest going on. I dont really have a lot of money and I need to sweat her now and try to get this thing improved if not off. I had this brainstorm as I was looking at different kinds of neck sweats today. What if I were to take some polo wraps (for my full sized horses that I no longer have) wrapped those around her neck and then I have a neoprene sweat that actually belongs to my husband. It is made by Gold's Gym and was desinged to go around your abdomen as you work out. My husband doesnt use it and I thought I could sneek it out to the barn and then wrap that around the polo wraps...




Do you think this would work? The sweat itself is 8" wide and truthfully she could use a 10" (long neck) but I kinda need to work with what I've got. I figured I could use it with the polo wraps as one of those continuous wraps that she could wear all day (take it off at night)or use just the neoprene sweat alone when I work her. I would really like to get her on some Quiessence but theres that whole cash flow deal again. We are only showing locally at an open show but they do have mini only classes. Just wanted to know if ya'll thought this would work or if it would be a waste of time. Thanks!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 28, 2010)

NOt sure if it would work or not. But remember to look at the big picture first. Look at her feed program and make sure she dont have any medical issues that are makeing it worse. The only mini that I have ever had that had a issue in that area was my gelding that had a thyroid issue. Even my really fat ones never had neck issues.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes.. it will work. If you sew you can add velcro and fleece


----------



## Candi (Dec 28, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> Yes.. it will work. If you sew you can add velcro and fleece


Should work fine. We make our own sweats (have too many show horses not to) - easy!

I buy good quality thickweave fleece - cut/shape to size I want. Buy good-sized chunk of neoprene and sew it on the outside/back of the fleece. I then sew 2-3 strips of TOUGH velcro.

I can make a throatlatch sweat for mini for like $4 - horse $7. I can make full neck sweat for mini for around $15 - Horse around $25.


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Dec 28, 2010)

Where can I find neoprene to buy? Is there any particular kind? I do have a sewing machine and I would love to try and make my own!


----------



## Candi (Dec 28, 2010)

Blackwater Farm said:


> Where can I find neoprene to buy? Is there any particular kind? I do have a sewing machine and I would love to try and make my own!


We're able to purchase it locally at several places. There are places on the internet as well. Nice thing about making "mini stuff" is that you can buy remenants (sp?) and save $. What kind - I buy the thickest black I can.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 28, 2010)

Your golds gym thing will work someone made me a neck sweat with one of those and it is the best one I have ever used


----------



## Candi (Dec 28, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> Your golds gym thing will work someone made me a neck sweat with one of those and it is the best one I have ever used


hummm ... wonder what it's called ... I might have to look for these on eBay!


----------



## susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

I just had to google this...very first listing was at WalMart for $5. I haven't seen yet if this is the same size mentioned.

http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/12167842/golds-gym-waist-trimmer-belt-reviews/reviews.htm

I'm going to search for somewhere else to buy it (I don't like WM), but at that price, it's worth the experiment.

Actually, for get the horse, I need it myself!


----------



## Candi (Dec 28, 2010)

Also another place to get neoprene CHEAP - I watch Craigslist for cheap wetsuits. I've even advertised looking for old wetsuits that are nolonger water tight!

Had some folks give them away. Can make several sweats from one suit!


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Dec 28, 2010)

We did buy our Gold's Gym sweat from Wal-Mart! My husband is in the Army and bought it to wear when he worked out but never really used it. My mare is a big mini, right at 36" and it wraps well around her neck. Like I said it's 8" wide, I didnt measure for the length. She has a pretty long neck and could really use something 10" wide but this will work for now. For your average sized mini I bet it would work great and it was pretty cheap especially compared to the prices I was seeing of some neck sweats! It has a really wide strip of velcro on it too so I'm guessing it will stay on pretty good. I am going to start sweating her with it and let ya'll know how it goes. Now if I use that sweat with the fleece or polo wraps, which is what I have at the time, how long can I leave it on? I was thinking put it on in the morning before I turn her out then take it off when we have our little training sessions which usually last about an hour or two, she is learning how to set up and other little stuff like that while it's cold, then putting it back on and leaving it on? As of right now I dont have a barn with hot water so I dont want to sweat her too hard. I'm just not sure how to do all this sweat stuff!


----------



## Candi (Dec 28, 2010)

We have 3-4 minis/ponies and 8-10 horses that wear sweats approaching and during show season. They wear the throatlatch sweats 24/7. We only use the full neck/shoulder sweats during the workout and the 30-60 afterwards while they sweat.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 28, 2010)

I would get her on a low carb diet as well as sweating her. I woulnd't even bother with sweating till closer to show season. The low carb diet will do more for slimming a cresty neck on a permanent basis than sweating will anyway.


----------



## CCC (Dec 29, 2010)

Candi said:


> Should work fine. We make our own sweats (have too many show horses not to) - easy!
> I buy good quality thickweave fleece - cut/shape to size I want. Buy good-sized chunk of neoprene and sew it on the outside/back of the fleece. I then sew 2-3 strips of TOUGH velcro.
> 
> I can make a throatlatch sweat for mini for like $4 - horse $7. I can make full neck sweat for mini for around $15 - Horse around $25.



I would love to make a couple for my minis too!.. could you maybe show pics of yours laying flat so I can get a general idea of shape and maybe a couple of them on?? that would be sooo wonderful!!

thanks!


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Dec 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> I would love to make a couple for my minis too!.. could you maybe show pics of yours laying flat so I can get a general idea of shape and maybe a couple of them on?? that would be sooo wonderful!!
> 
> thanks!


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## mizbeth (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello

You might try feeding a feed with less fat in it. You should watch her weight though so she does not drop across the back/hips. Neck sweats only help release the water weight in the neck and not the fat itself.

Good luck!

Beth


----------



## Candi (Dec 30, 2010)

hunterridgefarm said:


> I was thinking the same thing


well there are different types  I'll describe them - pretty easy to make!

"regular rectangle type" Need: Neoprene at least 1/3 yard (whatever thickness you want) - Fleece at least 1/3 yard (again what ever style you want) - STRONG Velcro straps - Sewing Machine - Thread.

1st decide on width - 6-8-10-12-14" etc

For length - it depends but I've found that 22-28" given there's decent stretch

Cut the Neoprene straight in the widthxlength you've decided on w/straight edges.

Then after you've decided on the type/thickness of fleece (remembering that the "fuffy" stuff compresses and "piles" down eventually...

Cut the fleece an inch (all the way around) bigger than the neoprene - then using a good sturdy broad stitch on your machine - sew the fleece onto the bottomside of your neoprene.

Sew at the furthest outside edge of the neoprene you can (making sure you have that sturdy wide stitch).

Then turn over and decide how many velcro straps you want (for the small ones 2 fine - larger I do 3 maybe even 4). Sew the velcro on top/bottom and you're done.

I personally - like to make mine somewhat "fitted" and I do that by cutting the "top" edge longer and somewhat curved - and tapering down to the bottom edge. IE: Make top width 12" curved and cut length straight down to bottom edge width that's only 8-9". Makes for more cover on the top/arch of the neck and doesn't bunch up on the bottom so badly.

Hope that wasn't "too" confusing! I'm NOT a seamstress - LOL!


----------



## CCC (Jan 14, 2011)

Candi said:


> well there are different types  I'll describe them - pretty easy to make!
> 
> "regular rectangle type" Need: Neoprene at least 1/3 yard (whatever thickness you want) - Fleece at least 1/3 yard (again what ever style you want) - STRONG Velcro straps - Sewing Machine - Thread.
> 
> ...


haha thanks for the reply! i'll re -read it a few times and I'm sure I'll get it figured out!! I want to try making some soon!

thanks!!


----------



## gvpalominominis (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like some good economical ways to make the sweats, but being the maker of the original Triple Double Neck Sweat System, the things that are missing in this thread are the cautions of burning your horse's skin by improper use and the use of uncovered neoprene... no matter what the quality or thickness. Wrapping too tightly etc. Of about if you make the neck wrap with fleece streched the wrong way, you'll create a tightning noose effect on your horse's throat or neck. Please be sure you know the proper way to wrap before using them on your horses. = )


----------



## Candi (Jan 14, 2011)

gvpalominominis said:


> Sounds like some good economical ways to make the sweats, but being the maker of the original Triple Double Neck Sweat System, the things that are missing in this thread are the cautions of burning your horse's skin by improper use and the use of uncovered neoprene... no matter what the quality or thickness. Wrapping too tightly etc. Of about if you make the neck wrap with fleece streched the wrong way, you'll create a tightning noose effect on your horse's throat or neck. Please be sure you know the proper way to wrap before using them on your horses. = )


As a trainer I could caution folks about EVERYTHING horse-related until I'm blue-in-the-face. Also - there are many people that use the store-bought neoprene neck sweats w/no fleece. And, not talking novices, but World Champion owners and trainers - so I'd never think of that warning?

My favorite brand of sweats (hands down) is the SuperSweat. But, most can't/chose not to afford them - so we have other alternatives.

While I "get" your warnings - we could give warnings all-day-long here about using halters and blankets too. And, her post wasn't about the risks of sweats - otherwise (as I've seen here before) folks would have lamented the dangers of even USING a sweat. That would have been a whole'nother thread...


----------



## CCC (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the info! no need to worry about me, I'm not new to horses or new to sweating necks




just new to making my own..

I am a seamstress and have made many other horse related items to save money over the years, so thinking I should try the neck sweats too!



I love my home made hoods (have a friend that has a company making them and love hers too!) and I much prefer my home made ones out of the really nice heavy NFL pant material than any brand name ones I've tried!





Nicole


----------



## Relic (Jan 14, 2011)

l'm going to have to say that the best sweat l ever used on a stallion was the Triple Double Sweat System from GV..l got the chance to borrow one about 2 years ago for a stallion but have never bought my own...but l'm working on it for this year..


----------

